
The Many Sides of Jack Dorsey - mshafrir
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/06/ff_dorsey/all/
======
fghh45sdfhr3
_Naturally, when choosing his own jeans, Dorsey prefers pants that reflect
that heritage. He is an aficionado of those made by fashion designer Scott
Morrison. Dorsey notes that he plans to make a pilgrimage to Morrison’s shop
in New York City’s SoHo district, where they sell jeans made from cotton
handpicked in Zimbabwe and woven by craftspeople in Japan. Once, Dorsey says
with quiet awe, Morrison provided rigid, unwashed jeans to dishwashers at a
New York City restaurant. They wore them constantly in the filthy steaming
kitchens, creating a bewitching pattern of wear that was painstakingly
replicated by Morrison’s jeansmiths. It’s an elaborate process, all in the
pursuit of wabi-sabi._

I wonder how the dishwashers feel about super rich people paying a ton of
money to pretend they have a life as full as dishwashers.

~~~
skunkworks
A bit incredulous but bemused, I imagine. The world of so-called denimheads
can be strange and fetishistic -- at its most extreme, it has a Zoolander
Derelicte quality to it, where beat-up raw denim is left unwashed well-past
its due date and the goal is to look like a merchant marine from 1920 or a
railroad conductor -- but as someone who really loves his jeans, I can tell
you that I derive a lot of joy from the fit, detail, style, and comfort of a
good pair of raw denim that I've broken in myself.

~~~
trafficlight
You've piqued my interest. Where's a good place to find raw denim jeans?

~~~
skunkworks
It depends on where you live, how much you want to spend, and what sort of fit
you're looking for. Barneys will have a selection of mid-range denim -- brands
like APC and Naked & Famous. If you're in SF, NYC, or LA, there's Self Edge,
which specializes in higher end, more obscure stuff but still carries great
value brands like 3Sixteen. Also in NYC is Blue In Green, which carries a ton
of stuff. You can always look at Revolve Clothing or Context Clothing online
as well. There are tons of options, there are many local boutique places that
will carry good brands, and it gets deep really quick. Let me know if you have
any questions.

------
snitzr
"'I wrote down everything that happened at Twitter, and we corrected all the
mistakes,' [Dorsey] says."

This is kind of Zen. I saw this as an example of motivated and deliberate
learning. I find that taking notes instead of winging it can lower the chance
of making the same mistake twice. You miss and forget more than you realize.
To put it another way, you forget what you remember and don't even remember
you forgot.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
It's sensible, but how is it Zen? In what way does it partake of the Buddha
nature? :-)

~~~
theorique
Pop-zen is minimalist, like an iPad or a near-empty apartment, or a fixed-gear
bicycle.

Or a Moleskine.

You know ... Zen. The kind of brands the Dalai Lama would consume if he were a
rich SF hipster. Zen.

~~~
kragen
Like a raku tea bowl, or a haiku, or a Japanese rock garden? Those actually
_are_ Zen.

~~~
Uchikoma
No. A Haiku is not Zen. Haikus are influenced by Zen thinking or influenced by
the same principles, but Haikus are not Zen. Rock gardens are not Zen. And tea
bowls are not Zen.

~~~
kragen
Japanese rock gardens originate in Zen monastery practice in Kyoto. That is,
Zen monks designed, built, and maintained them as part of their practice of
Zen Buddhism. The best-known ones are all part of Zen Buddhist temples today.
So in that sense, rock gardens are Zen.

The other two cases are not as open and shut.

Basho, who brought haiku into its modern form, was not a monk, but did
practice Zen meditation as a layman, and lived as a pilgrim and hermit,
teaching a circle of disciples, like an abbot. Issa, the second most
influential haiku poet after Basho, was an honest-to-goodness Jodo Shinshu
Buddhist (though not Zen!) priest. Furthermore, the haiku aesthetic embodies
Zen's fierce focus on the ephemeral beauty of the current moment. I think that
saying that the practice of haiku is "influenced by the same principles" is
such an understatement as to be absurd.

Right now I am not going to dig into the history of raku.

~~~
Uchikoma
I didn't say Zen monks didn't build rock gardens or haikus are not influenced
by Zen aesthetics and thinking. Equating rock gardens or haikus with Zen makes
one laugh. Mu.

Zen is a school of buddhism which focuses on enlightenment, with different sub
schools that focus on different methods for attaining enlightenment (well
actually it's not, but it helps seeing Zen practitioners goal as gaining
enlightment). Zen is not rock gardens, wabi sabi or haikus. Christianity is
not building gothic cathedrals.

Glad I have no clue about Zen, or I would need to slap you on your head with a
stick.

~~~
kragen
Oh, I see where the disconnect was. You thought I was saying that the rock
gardens were Zen _Buddhism_. I was saying that the rock gardens are Zen
_Buddhist_ , in the same way that the Gothic cathedrals are Christian or the
Alhambra is Islamic.

Of course Zen does not consist of composing haiku, building rock gardens, or
reading koans.

------
s1rech
I had heard from square, but never bothered to look up what they exactly do.
I've been surfing through their wikipedia entry and website (very nice
design!), and it looks very intriguing.

Now the question is of course, who has had some experience with it? Is this
confined to SF, other american cities? Does it work as elegantly as it looks?
Paying with a credit card at a restaurant always seems to take forever, I'd
like to be able to spare some hassle.

~~~
wwweston
> Paying with a credit card at a restaurant always seems to take forever, I'd
> like to be able to spare some hassle.

I don't think Square is confined geographically, at least within the US, but I
have my doubts will help with the "processing at restaurants takes forever"
problem. Most restaurants who plan to take cards already have merchant
accounts; Square is most helpful if your problem is "I'm a person or small
vendor and want to accept credit cards from other people, perhaps even on-the-
go."

(Or, if this Quora question is any guide:

[http://www.quora.com/Square-Inc-1/Is-Square-an-unpleasant-
pl...](http://www.quora.com/Square-Inc-1/Is-Square-an-unpleasant-place-to-
work)

if your problem is that you haven't been able to find a workplace environment
that's sufficiently uncircumspect about its place in employee's lives and the
world.)

I guess Square _could_ be used creatively to solve the processing time
problem: a restaurant could hand out mobile devices to all servers and just
process customer payments at the table. There might even be incentives to do
that: moving people faster means you can server a higher volume of customers.
Whether that'd be enough to overcome Good Enough+Inertia is the question.

~~~
jarek
> I guess Square could be used creatively to solve the processing time
> problem: a restaurant could hand out mobile devices to all servers and just
> process customer payments at the table.

Pretty much every even slightly classy restaurant in Canada has mobile POSes
the server brings to your table and you use to punch in your credit card PIN
(or it prints the receipt for you to sign, if you have an ancient or American
card).

It still takes too long and I wish the limit for RFID-authorized transactions
was higher so I could tap rather than PIN, but at least the card remains in my
sight at all times.

